# Fiat X250 Panel Van Spare Wheel or lack of



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi to all,
Having checked out the compressor sealant supplied instead of a spare wheel and the limited type puncture it will supposedly fix, I am not inclined to trust it. My plan is to fit a carrier underneath at the rear(plently space) and buy a wheel with or without a tyre. My local Fiat Dealer has quoted me £80 for a 15" steel rim(no tyre). My van is at present fitted with alloys, my previous van had alloys with a steel spare. That worked but with the steel wheel having its own studs. Any ideas on carrier fabrication, I have trawled the net and all I can find are carriers for AlKo extended chassis.
viator


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

viator said:


> my previous van had alloys with a steel spare. That worked but with the steel wheel having its own studs.


Thats a good point. We have alloys and I didnt even think about the fact the studs may need to be different if I need to change it.

Our new Ducato has a spare wheel bolted up underneath. Has your's been removed to accomodate part of the conversion or could you look to get a pukka Fiat one put back on by a dealer? (instead of a fabricated one)

Regards,
Steve


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

B6x wrote--Our new Ducato has a spare wheel bolted up underneath. Has your's been removed to accomodate part of the conversion or could you look to get a pukka Fiat one put back on by a dealer? (instead of a fabricated one)

The pukka Fiat spare wheel assembly would have the lowering mechanism as on our Twins.


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

*New or old spare wheel*

I guess you don't need to buy a new wheel/tyre for your Ducato
I believe that the PCD of the X250 chassis wheel is the same as the older type on vans. You don't need a MH wheel, a white van man's scrap one would be OK
Try one of the on-line Fiat van spares sites or your local breakers yard


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi! Can't stop. Our Adria on the new X2/50 is on alloys. I bought a steel spare and understand that, on this chassis, the SAME studs can be used on both metals, as the stud/rim interface angle is the same.


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

My new van also has no spare, just the compression kit. My first reaction was some alarm, exactly as viator - but then I started thinking about it.

In 44 years of driving all sorts of vehicles, high mileage, I have only once had a roadside puncture, some 25 years ago, and that was after running over iron bars that punctured 2 tyres so I needed help anyway.

In the last 20 years with about 8 cars and 3 vans, and maybe 400,000 miles, I have only once taken out a spare wheel, and that was at home when I had a non urgent slow puncture.

A garage mechanic also pointed out to me that there is a real chance that I would not have the physical strength to remove a wheel on a 3.5 ton van.

To re-assure myself, I rang Safeguard who provide my insurance and AA cover, to check whether I would be covered for the emergency service without a wheel - they said yes provided I carry the emergency kit.

So I have decided to take the risk without the spare wheel, and to benefit from the weight and space saving. 

I am (just!) old enough to remember being alarmed at the prospect of not carrying a starting handle! Perhaps this is in a similar category. BMW's don't have spre wheels now, either.

Rgds

Jeff O


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello Sailor (sorry)
I have to agree- my new van will also come sans spare wheel.
My experience with punctures is similar, though I have had a few with cars in the past-not for about 15 years though.
I am also with Safeguard, so thanks for the info on their policy.
Naturally sods law will now come into effect, so I should expect trouble. :roll:


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Just say to yourself at 1am on a dark country lane when raining and you have a flat 
Modern vehicles don't need a spare.

Colin


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Just to add my two pennorth

In France in 2006 we had a puncture (picked up from a _France Passion_ site), and changed to the spare om the roadside (slightly amusing story :: here ::).

In Italy in 2007 we had a flat (slow puncture through faulty valve) - story 
:: here ::, and changed the wheel at a service area.

This summer (Italy again), I'm looking forward to the fact that I have a proper spare wheel.

I also wonder about the damage to the structure of a tyre when, even if you slow down quickly, you run on it flat for some seconds with a good proportion of 3.5 tonne on top of it. It's a spare for me, every time.

Gerald


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

All very interesting and to UncleNorm especially, the stud profile IS IMPORTANT for the following reason on a steel wheel the stud when tightened is on the outside of the the wheel, with an alloy the stud goes INTO the wheel and therefore it will have a different head and very likely a different hex size, so two different types of studs and wheelbrace socket sizes are required. The last 120,000 miles of my motorhome travels have been puncture free. I would never take a tyre down to the legal limit and change at 4mm front and 3mm rear treads. I am a belt and braces man and a spare gives me piece of mind, a preparation for sods law you might say.
viator


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Comment to 38rover - I am never in a dark country lane in the rain at 1am, I am tucked up elsewhere by then!

Another general comment - there are lots of things that can cause a breakdown and a need for assistance, eg batteries, gearboxes, clutch, engine, electrics, etc. In my experience these are actually much more risky items than wheels. But I guess few people carry spares for many of these items, and accept that if you have a breakdown you need help.

So why do we think wheels should be given special treatment? In my driving experience, I have suffered breakdowns of some of these items but , as stated in my last post, I have had almost no trouble with tyres.

So, armed with my compressor kit, I have concluded that the risk with no spare is small and worth taking.

I promise to post on here when I am proved wrong!

Jeff O


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Yes many things can let you down on a vehicle:
Change a wheel at the roadside 10 minutes how long for a clutch,gearbox,engine and what about the tools you would need.I have been driving for 48 years and have lost count of the times i have had a flat even when I got to the stage when I could afford decent tyres.
Colin


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Yes many things can let you down on a vehicle:
Change a wheel at the roadside 10 minutes how long for a clutch,gearbox,engine and what about the tools you would need.I have been driving for 48 years and have lost count of the times i have had a flat even when I got to the stage when I could afford decent tyres.
Colin


----------

